# 1-2-LETS GROW!



## Graeme Edwards (18 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

Well, its be a little while since Ive posted anything up on here. You all know how life can get. 

This aquascape has been commissioned for Tropica of Denmark. Tropica, along with some of the UKAPS sponsors will be attending AQUA2010 trade show in October. Tropica have asked me to aquascape a tank for them, to showcase on their stand.
The idea is to promote Tropica's 1-2-GROW range of plants.
1-2-GROW are plants that are grown in a nutrient rich agar jelly. The plants are grown in a laboratory conditions, so are free from any snails and pest etc. 

You can see them in the image below. I took this picture when The GreenMachine kindly sent me over to Tropica to plant up a tank for Tropica's stand at intereZoo. You can see the tank I did in the second image down.

*Plants growing in the labs at Tropica.*





*THE Holger windilov bought this tank after the Interzoo Show, I was made up.*




The tank is around 7 weeks old now, I think, I forget the dates. 

Below you can see the agar jelly and how the plants arrived to me direct from Tropica.













I will continue to fill you in with further details on a second post.

Thanks for looking thus far.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Sep 2010)

The rest of the plants as they came to me.

The plants above are Ludwigia Repens Rubin and Myriophyllum matogrossense.

Here we have Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' 




E.Parvula.




H.C




Hygrophila Polysperma Rosanivig




Staurogyne repens




You have to make sure that you clean all of the jelly off the plants before you use them. Apparently if you dont, it can give you some mold issues.
So, Becca, my trusty assistant helped clean them off for me.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Sep 2010)

Technical gear.

Aquariums Ltd opti-white tank and white cabinet with stainless steal light rail. Dimensions 30x30x30.
TMC aquaray 1000 tile + controller. 
Fluval 305 Filter. Siporax, carbon, Ammonia remover and filter wool.
Sera Co2 Bottle+Regulator.
Cal Aqua Glass filter pipes.
Do Aqua Co2 diffuser, Music glass 10mm.
Fluval Edge heater.

Substrate is Unipac Zambezi sand.
Tropica Aquacare substrate.
AquaDistri substrate tablets, FE and Trace.

I have been doing two 50% water changes a week. After the water change, ive been adding ADA green Bacter, ADA Green gain and ADA ECA (Iron).

After planting, the TMC light was set to 40% for the first week, then 50% the second, then ramping it over the 4-5 weeks to 80% as it is today. The light is on for 7 hours.

First couple of weeks I was adding
2ml of ADA brighty K. Daily
2ml of TPN Daily
2ml of Easy Carbo Daily.

Later, once things were growing and filling in.
3-4ml of TPN
1ml of TPN+
2ml of Easy Carbo
2mp of Brighty K.

The tank is clean as a whistle, not a smidge of algae,which im pleased about.

Here she is at two weeks old.




And today.












Thanks for looking.

Cheers.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Sep 2010)

The tank looks nice and what a great way to show off tropicas 1-2 plants. What light are you using?


----------



## Bobtastic (18 Sep 2010)

Nice! Is there water in the containers, covering the plants? Or are they grown emersed? Was there much die back from the changes in conditions?


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Sep 2010)

very nice mr g   The HC has grown in really well.

whats the rocks?


----------



## Mrmikey (19 Sep 2010)

Cool tank, Looks really good. I wish my tank was algae free! Nice to see  another cube layout, you don't see many and I'm loving the cabinet & light.


----------



## flygja (19 Sep 2010)

Good to have you back!


----------



## Gill (19 Sep 2010)

Looks Amazing, Those 1-2-3 Look very nice and promising. What is the difference in price from the normal pots ??.
That Light unit is VV Sexy Looking.


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Sep 2010)

Pretty cool photos and the tank looks super healthy. Looks like things just works.
I had a bet that the 10mm diffuser will be small for this tank (i would go for 15mm), but the result prove that it fits and works well.  

Also the LED performing well for this tank which is very cool. Nice work mate!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> The tank looks nice and what a great way to show off tropicas 1-2 plants. What light are you using?



The light is a TMC aquaray 1000 tile. Its not mine, its on permanent loan at the moment. For this tank, and maybe a little bigger it is brilliant. You can ramp up the power from 0% to 100%. 100% is supposed to be equal to 150W metal halide. Im not so sure. But the beauty is the fact that you can set your power output. This is why its worked on this scape. I started with a set time period, then ramped up from 40% to 80%. I think I could take it up another 5%. The cost however is not something I would pay for a 30cm cube, I think they go for around Â£150. Thats a lot for 30cm's. Ive had two arc pods over the same tank and had just as much success. But at half the cost and half as cool looking.



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Nice! Is there water in the containers, covering the plants? Or are they grown emersed? Was there much die back from the changes in conditions?



The plants are grown emerged with the roots in the jelly and with a tight lid on top. The jelly has the sugars and nutrients in it, so the plant doesnt need Co2 to rend sugar to grow, it draws it up through the roots with ease. 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice mr g   The HC has grown in really well.
> 
> whats the rocks?



Cheers pal. Its British Native rock from Devon. I collected it a number of years ago. Its the same type of rock I used in shakkie that got published every where and what helped me get to where I am to do. Good old 8L cube.



			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Cool tank, Looks really good. I wish my tank was algae free! Nice to see  another cube layout, you don't see many and I'm loving the cabinet & light.



Your right, you dont, but I think cubes only work up to around 2 ft, any bigger and they look to tall. The 5 foot cube I did at TGM was different, it was 5 foot, but 2.5 foot tall, so it worked.

BONES OF THE EARTH by G-Edwards, on Flickr



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Looks Amazing, Those 1-2-3 Look very nice and promising. What is the difference in price from the normal pots ??.
> That Light unit is VV Sexy Looking.



There not much more expensive, if at all. I think they go for Â£5.95 in most places. 
They are worth the money. Ok, the plants are small, but the number of stems is much greater. I have had no die off at all, and they all boomed into growing really quick. Plus, you can guaranty them from from nasties like algae from poor husbandry or snails. Ill definitely be using them again, no question.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Pretty cool photos and the tank looks super healthy. Looks like things just works.
> I had a bet that the 10mm diffuser will be small for this tank (i would go for 15mm), but the result prove that it fits and works well.
> 
> Also the LED performing well for this tank which is very cool. Nice work mate!



It works really well, though I do have it going through the filter. It may not be enough if poor positioned. Co2 is 2/4/7 and around 1 bubble every second.





Thanks for looking guys, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## zig (19 Sep 2010)

Looking good there Graeme, lots of nice elements about this setup. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

Thanks Peter. It was a bit of a, lets see what I have in this box, kind of hardscape, done and dusted in an hour or so. Not my usual attention to the finer details. Though im still reasonably happy with it. I do think the great health of the plants goes a long way to making a tank look good, not matter how the hardscape looks.

Its just nice to be enjoying the hobby for me again. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mrmikey (20 Sep 2010)

> Your right, you dont, but I think cubes only work up to around 2 ft, any bigger and they look to tall. The 5 foot cube I did at TGM was different, it was 5 foot, but 2.5 foot tall, so it worked.



As I only got into this hobby about 1year ago all I've had/got is a 30l dennerle. I would like a slightly bigger tank but as I rent its a bit awkward and still learning. Really refreshing to see a proper set up on a cube, wish it was on here when I started. Â£150 pounds for the light is expensive but does look slick. 
I've been trying to grow hc from the beginning, really jealous of yours, looks great and so compact. Im hoping my new eheim ecco 200 (coming today) will help a lot as i've only been using a Dennerle corner filter with about 150lph. From everything Ive learnt the turn over is one thing ive neglected so hopefully more co2 will get around the tank and make everything more stable.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Sep 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Its just nice to be enjoying the hobby for me again.


Amen to that Brother. 

Great journal mate, and really quite groundbreaking.  I wonder how many other journals there are featuring 100% tissue cultured plants and LED lighting?  Nice one.


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2010)

Good to see you contributing with such a good journal on here dude! you have been missed!

The plants look uber healthy, how do you get your hc to carpet so well, mine always lifts and doesnt appear as compact and ground hugging?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Sep 2010)

Nice one George, thanks. Edwards - groundbreaking, now that would be nice.

Andy, I plant up, and leave alone, no fish, shrimp etc. After about a week or so, the plant will start to show signs of growth/settling in. I prune as hard back as I can, which is tricky as the roots are still very shallow. Then, doit again, once you get new buds. Its the pruning early on then gets it carpeting soon. If you leave it, it seems to fall asleep.
The plan is also getting uber flow, which we all now, with out that, it might was well be on tranquilizers. 

UPDATE.

I have noticed a tiny amount of what looks like staghorn algae. Not sure what this is related too. Could be a number of things. I had a week where I left it well alone, to busy and forgot the odd dose and less frequent water changes. I then started adding TPN+ and ADA ECA ( Iron ). Im keeping a close eye on this, and keeping on top of the water changes, see if it shlumps off.

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Sep 2010)

Regarding the hardscape, Graeme; is there any specific inspiration behind it in terms of the rock composition.  It's not the usual kind of layout we see with the main stone being so central.  

Also, as a well-respected and experienced aquascaper I was wondering if you could explain more about the aquascape in terms of your vision and end goal, especially for the less experienced members who may really benefit from your words of wisdom.

Now you've got a journal and the lines of communication are open, I figured we may as well use it to our benefit!  And I hope to seem more journals from you!    

I love that little diffuser!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks mate.

There was no real plan when I did this scape. It was/is a commission from Tropica. So, the goal or objective is to produce a healthy planted tank, using only 1-2-GROW and it be transportable to take to Aqua2010. 
With that in mind I set out on the idea that it should be kept reasonably simple, hence this is not my usual style.
The rocks I've had for years, they take me way back to another life i'd rather forget. But non the less, I had them. I played with dragon stone, but the hights and angles didnt work in such a small tank, and with the plants I had ordered. 

I do quite like the pinnacle type of look at the moment, and find it striking. So,I picked the biggest stone and placed it in. It is quite central, but if your going to do a centre focal point, do it in a cube, its seems to lend its self to it. All the layouts I have done in cubes are a central design. It seems that when you start placing off centre, the design looks squashed and pushed aside with the negative space looking negligible. 
The, the rest of the stones are merely there to balance it all out and make it look more natural. I do this by the same rules as nature and Iwagumi. Looking for where a stone might shear off, or its natural resting position.

Cheers.


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2011)

I can't much believe I missed this. Beautiful Greame, and a real honor to have someone as prominent as Holger buy your tank! I loved that scape it's very nice indeed, was it always an open foreground? I was certain it had one in the tropica trip thread?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

Thanks Gareth. 

It was supposed to have marsilia hersuta as a foreground plant, which did look great. But like many Rhizome plants, they can get infected with fungal out breaks, which killed it off. Hence the gravel foreground. Understandably, Tropica did not want poor health plants on show at their 40th anniversary showcased at interzoo last year. Its on the tropica website with the plants still in-situ. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sweded (8 Aug 2016)

I've been really happy with the 1-2 grow by Tropica so far. You get more stems for you money and the plants are healthy, snail and algae free.
The one exception is Hydrocotyle tripartita which came looking weak, thin and not a lot of plants in there. Buy the standard rock wool version is my recommendation.


----------

